# can you have a bad mushroom trip from 1 gram?



## trippinoff8ball (Feb 20, 2013)

as a first trip im thinking of taking 0.5 or 1 gram to give me an insight of whats to come...

my question is can a 1 gram trip get sour or go bad? im not nervous im excited for it i just want it to be good so when its time for my second trip which i want to be a BIG life changing trip im ready for it and no flashbacks from a "bad" first trip.

thanks.


----------



## kfwthd07 (Feb 20, 2013)

It is possible to have a bad trip off of one gram, but if you are in the right environment (people you trust, place you feel safe, ect..) it will be less likely to happen. Just go into it with a great mood and everything should be fine.


----------



## trippinoff8ball (Feb 20, 2013)

kfwthd07 said:


> It is possible to have a bad trip off of one gram, but if you are in the right environment (people you trust, place you feel safe, ect..) it will be less likely to happen. Just go into it with a great mood and everything should be fine.


ok, a lot of people talk about only do it when your 100% positive and all that.....but come on o_0 with this world were living in theres always stress and something to worry about


----------



## kfwthd07 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well not saying 100% positive because that isn't possible haha. Just don't do it after a bad day or if you're pissed about something. 

Made that mistake and it was a horrible 5 hours.


----------



## TheNameless (Feb 20, 2013)

One gram will give you slightly above threshold effects. Meaning its not going to be overwhelming at all. It might (very unlikely) make you uncomfortable, but one gram wont take you too far. In my experience, low mushroom doses are very easy to handle, and quite fun (large mushroom doses on the other hand like 4+ grams, and things can get real weird haha). I recommend keeping it under an 8th, and you'll have a great time. 

I bet if you eat one gram, you'll be reaching for another gram or two in a matter of hours haha. 

PS - Obviously if you have serious negative shit going on, or mental issues, you have to be careful with psychedelics. But I imagine you already know this, and wouldn't be doing it if you did. So happy first trip! It will change your life sir.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 20, 2013)

Mushrooms can vary in potency, however I have never had a bad trip on shrooms. At least from a psychological stand point. Sometimes I don't even trip and just get body loaded. Mushrooms really don't take you into another realm, they just make your current realm more interesting. High doses of LSD can definitely have you schizin' out.

If it's your first time like you say, I'm gonna go out on a limb say you'll be disappointed with a single gram. You'd be lucky to get to the laughing stage. That being said, I've eaten a 1.75 and tripped balls for 8 solid hours. Judging from my experiences and numerous read trip reports, I doubt you'd be so lucky.. 

Anticipation and anxiety seem to greatly reduce the effectiveness of mushrooms for me. My best and hardest trips where always unexpected and taken on whim. 


Eat a gram with a group of friends. I think you'll be fine.

I like to make sure my stomach is empty, I feel like I get a better bang for my buck.


----------



## TheNameless (Feb 20, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Mushrooms can vary in potency, however I have never had a bad trip on shrooms. At least from a psychological stand point. Sometimes I don't even trip and just get body loaded. Mushrooms really don't take you into another realm, they just make your current realm more interesting. High doses of LSD can definitely have you schizin' out.


This is true they do vary in potency, but a gram won't be overwhelming even if its the strongest shrooms on earth. 

The first time I did shrooms (I was young, stupid, and ignorant), I ate about 10 grams. It absolutely took me to another realm. Hardest I have ever tripped by far and I have taken every psychedelic you can think of more times than I can count since then (not tryin to brag, its just the truth). I have had high LSD doses come somewhat close to that experience, but still nothing has compared. 10 grams is a stupid amount to take though, and I don't suggest anyone do it. 1.0-3.5 grams is a good zone to stick around.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 20, 2013)

TheNameless said:


> This is true they do vary in potency, but a gram won't be overwhelming even if its the strongest shrooms on earth.
> 
> The first time I did shrooms (I was young, stupid, and ignorant), I ate about 10 grams. It absolutely took me to another realm. Hardest I have ever tripped by far and I have taken every psychedelic you can think of more times than I can count since then (not tryin to brag, its just the truth). I have had high LSD doses come somewhat close to that experience, but still nothing has compared. 10 grams is a stupid amount to take though, and I don't suggest anyone do it. 1.0-3.5 grams is a good zone to stick around.


That why I try to stick in the IME as much as possible. LOL 

I too have had some pretty high doses, but have never been able to get intensity of LSD. I had eaten 6 hits of LSD that I got from this dude named "Happy". Supposedly it was from the Sunshine family. Anyways, It was far more profound experience than any of my mushroom trips. For me, I just can't completely "let go" with mushrooms. With LSD I am as free as bird flying into another dimension. For some reason I always puke on LSD too, for what that's worth..

I'm curious what your thoughts are on an experience I posted about not long ago. It was called "A strange mushroom experience" Check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## TheNameless (Feb 20, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> That why I try to stick in the IME as much as possible. LOL
> 
> I too have had some pretty high doses, but have never been able to get intensity of LSD. I had eaten 6 hits of LSD that I got from this dude named "Happy". Supposedly it was from the Sunshine family. Anyways, It was far more profound experience than any of my mushroom trips. For me, I just can't completely "let go" with mushrooms. With LSD I am as free as bird flying into another dimension. For some reason I always puke on LSD too, for what that's worth..
> 
> I'm curious what your thoughts are on an experience I posted about not long ago. It was called "A strange mushroom experience" Check it out when you get a chance.


Shit, no wonder you haven't had a mushroom experience compare, 6 hits haha, thats crazy! Especially if it was some Sunshine family stuff. I'm pretty sensitive to any substance so I don't normally do heroic doses like that. The most acid I have done was 3 hits and 2 rolls also. That was the second hardest time I have tripped, and its when I had a lot of crazy trip revelations (the stuff that sticks with you for life, I think you know what I mean).

I think I may have seen that thread, I'll go check it out now.


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 21, 2013)

TheNameless said:


> Shit, no wonder you haven't had a mushroom experience compare, 6 hits haha, thats crazy! Especially if it was some Sunshine family stuff. I'm pretty sensitive to any substance so I don't normally do heroic doses like that. The most acid I have done was 3 hits and 2 rolls also. That was the second hardest time I have tripped, and its when I had a lot of crazy trip revelations (the stuff that sticks with you for life, I think you know what I mean).
> 
> I think I may have seen that thread, I'll go check it out now.


You already did! You where the first poster, I feel like dick now. It did end up being an MAOI that did the trick. Lesson learned I guess. I didn't realize how many MAOIs there are. Geez, I'm exposing my inner retard..


----------



## trippinoff8ball (Feb 21, 2013)

TheNameless said:


> This is true they do vary in potency, but a gram won't be overwhelming even if its the strongest shrooms on earth.
> 
> The first time I did shrooms (I was young, stupid, and ignorant), I ate about 10 grams. It absolutely took me to another realm. Hardest I have ever tripped by far and I have taken every psychedelic you can think of more times than I can count since then (not tryin to brag, its just the truth). I have had high LSD doses come somewhat close to that experience, but still nothing has compared. 10 grams is a stupid amount to take though, and I don't suggest anyone do it. 1.0-3.5 grams is a good zone to stick around.


wow 10 grams of dried mushrooms that mushrooms that must of been CRAZY. did you have a ego death or whatever they call it?


----------



## trippinoff8ball (Feb 21, 2013)

TheNameless said:


> One gram will give you slightly above threshold effects. Meaning its not going to be overwhelming at all. It might (very unlikely) make you uncomfortable, but one gram wont take you too far. In my experience, low mushroom doses are very easy to handle, and quite fun (large mushroom doses on the other hand like 4+ grams, and things can get real weird haha). I recommend keeping it under an 8th, and you'll have a great time.
> 
> I bet if you eat one gram, you'll be reaching for another gram or two in a matter of hours haha.
> 
> PS - Obviously if you have serious negative shit going on, or mental issues, you have to be careful with psychedelics. But I imagine you already know this, and wouldn't be doing it if you did. So happy first trip! It will change your life sir.


so from 1 gram you can still trip but you will be in complete control? its not an out of control dose like when your mind departs from your body? ive had that from cannabis oil and wanna take it easier with mushrooms lol.


----------



## high|hgih (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know, CAN YOU?


----------



## high|hgih (Feb 21, 2013)

In all truth, you should be fine. But I tripped bad on 2.3 of mushies once. I didn't think I would. But I did. It was the setting. 
Have a good setting.


----------

